# Forum Programm schreiben



## KooF (19. März 2005)

Es gibt solche Foren die besitzen die verschiedensten Sachen. Ich weis nicht wie das heist aber indem es halt soetwas gibt wie bb-Codes oder YYabb-codes und so weiter. Meine Frage ist, wie kann ich ein eigenes Forum schreiben für meine Homepage und wie schreib ich so ein adminkontrollprogramm für das Forum?


----------



## Taubenschreck (19. März 2005)

Dazu eignet sich wohl PHP am Besten. Es gibt aber genug fertige, wie z.B. phpBB


----------



## KooF (20. März 2005)

Und mit dieser Sprache kann ich ein Forum-Programm schreiben + das ganze als Admin kontrollieren?


----------



## Taubenschreck (21. März 2005)

Ja, das kannst du. Ich würde dir aber wie gesagt empfehlen ein fertiges Script zu nehmen, da es dann doch ein bisschen dauert, das Ganze zu lernen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. März 2005)

Es geht. Wenn man schon Plan von PHP hat, dann kriegt man ein Forum in ca. 1-2 Wochen gebastelt. Wenn man sich richtig dranhaengt und nicht nur zwischendurch was macht geht es auf jeden Fall in einer Woche. Ahnung von PHP vorausgesetzt natuerlich.


----------



## liquidbeats (21. März 2005)

reptiler
ist dann aber auch nur ein einfaches Board 
Ein Sehr umfangreiches Dauert schon wesentlich Länger, Allein die Tests die ich machen muss sind enorm Zeitintensiv.

Ich weiss das weil ich selbst  eines in entwicklung habe, jedoch sitz ich da nicht Täglich dranne.


gruß


----------



## Svenja_Berlin (21. März 2005)

@liquidbeats,

 was heißt für dich denn ein einfaches Bord und ein Umfangreiches? Kann man dein Bord denn schon mal wo im WWW ansehen, denn ich mach ja auch gerade eines und über Anregungen währe ich immer dankbar 

 Gruß Svenja


----------



## liquidbeats (21. März 2005)

ne Online ist es nicht, ich  teste es immer über meinen Lokal Installierten Apache.
Musste vorbei kommen  

Aber mit Umfangreich meine ich beispielsweise das Ersetzungsvariablen in den Hintergrund gedrängt worden sind.
Ich habe das alles mit CSS Realisiert, welches sich auch Wunderbar (fast wie beim vB3 nur optische Unterschiede) im Admin Interface einstellen und Verändern  lässt.
Das gesamte Forum ist Datenbank-basierend.
usw. usw.

Gruß


----------



## Svenja_Berlin (21. März 2005)

HeHe wo muss ich denn hin kommen? Dann komme ich schon mal vorbei  Wenn es nichtso weit weg ist von Berlin  Aber wenn doch dann mach einfach mal ein Screenshot davon  Kannst es ja dann auch an meine Mail Addy schicken 

 Hmm wie lange bist du denn schon dran an deinem Forum oder wird das ein Bord? da gibts ja ein Unterschied....


----------



## liquidbeats (21. März 2005)

Sagen wir Forum

Es wird ein Richtig Dickes Forum 
Ich sitz da jetzt seit anfang Dezember drann, man Beachte aber das ich auch Beruflich Tätig bin und in Folge dessen nicht Täglich davor hocken kann.

Ausserdem würde ich vorschlagen dieses Gespräch ausserhalb des Threas (via PN) fortzusetzen, da ich offtopic in Thrads nicht so mag.

Berlin is nicht weit weg von da wo ich Herkomme.
im Grunde gleich vor der Tür 

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. März 2005)

liquidbeats hat gesagt.:
			
		

> reptiler
> ist dann aber auch nur ein einfaches Board
> Ein Sehr umfangreiches Dauert schon wesentlich Länger, Allein die Tests die ich machen muss sind enorm Zeitintensiv.
> 
> ...


Naja, ich sitz jetzt knapp anderthalb Wochen dran. Mach nur nebenbei auf der Arbeit was dran und das meiste ist schon fertig.
Natuerlich ist es nicht, dass ultra-moderne Hardcore-Board mit 3.6 Milliarden funktionen, aber auch nicht der letzte Schund.
Kommt auch immer drauf an wie schnell man tippen kann.


----------



## liquidbeats (21. März 2005)

naja nicht nur wie Schnell, sondern auch ob man alles immer und immer wieder Schreibt, oder aber sich mit Klassen und Funktionen die zeit verkürzt


----------



## Dennis Wronka (21. März 2005)

Ist auch was dran. Bei mir sind auf jeden Fall so einige Wiederholungen im Code.
Bin im Moment bei fast 3000 Zeilen Code fuer Website und Forum zusammen.
Aber wenigstens funktioniert alles und haelt sich an brav an HTML 4.01 Transitional


----------



## KooF (21. März 2005)

Viele Infos schön und gut! Ich bedanke mich auch dafür. Eine Frage hät ich aber trotzdem noch. Ich habe mir dieses (http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/phpbb/phpBB-2.0.13.zip?use_mirror=belnet) fertige Packet heruntergeladen. Wie integriere ich es?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. März 2005)

Keine Ahnung, hab damit noch nie gearbeitet, aber da wird sicher eine README oder sowas dabei sein wo's drinsteht was Du machen musst.


----------



## KooF (22. März 2005)

Nein leider nicht. Hab es selber auch noch nie gemacht, deshalb weis ich es nicht.


----------



## Duker (22. März 2005)

geh mal auf www.phpbb.de


----------

